# FTP Server mit SQL



## R3N3P (21. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche ein FTP Server für Windows 7 (32 Bit) mit dem ich via SQL ein User erstellen kann.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für Antworten.


----------

